# springtails in north central florida?



## driftfc (May 2, 2006)

just wondering if anyone in my area(ocala,fl) had any springtails they would mind selling, my culture crashed this week and was looking local before i spent a buku load of cash on shipping. thanks zack


----------



## RecycledAgain (Oct 26, 2008)

I have tropicals in DeLand / Orange City, your more than welcome to pick one up.. N/C Zack.

Dan


----------



## eldalote2 (Jun 3, 2009)

I live in Gainesville and I have a thriving spring culture I can sell you. I can sell you a starter culture or one of my large deli jar cultures. Just let me know.


----------



## driftfc (May 2, 2006)

i appreciat it very much dan, deland is a bit far though but again i appreciate it very much. eldalote how much would you want for one? zack


----------



## RecycledAgain (Oct 26, 2008)

N/C = No Charge.. I wouldn't charge for something like that.. I have been helped out before, so I help where I can.

Dan


----------



## eldalote2 (Jun 3, 2009)

Sorry for the late reply. I will split a culture and sell it to you for 5$. They need to be split anyway its a little wild when you open the lid. I get off the exit for the Florida Fire College nearly every weekend and towards deland if you want to meet somewhere.


----------

